# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Днепрошина 550/75 R 21 ИД-370 1/35 самодел

## Carrey

Вырезал из полистирола, полностью ручная работа, машинная обработка не применялась.

Оригинал:
http://www.dneproshina.dp.ua/products/tyres/10/61

Применение: БАЗовские грузовики семейства "Вощина", в частности тягач С-400

Думаю, мобыть ещё надписи сделать? Или и так сойдёт на клонирование?

----------


## Nazar

Да наверное стоит надписи сделать, их достаточно хорошо видно.
Недавно кстати было сделано колесико для поздних Уралов, правда оно вырощенно в пробирке и потом доработано у нас в мастерской, продаваться будет Мiniarmoм.

----------


## Carrey

Пробирочные дети - это, конечно, современно... Но я уж как-нибудь по-старинке, дедовскими методами. Я ж не на публику, не на впечатление работаю, какой смысл воспроизводить в масштабе, всё равно ж точнее робота не сделаешь; мне лишь бы руки занять, в этом главный кайф (поэтому даже токарник не включал, на коленке в микромоте обточил пакет кругов под тор). Надписи попробую, что/как присоветуете?

3Д-колёсы от Миниарма - сколько стоят (отдельно: разработка 3Д-модели/ выращивание/ доводка/ продукт в магазине)? 

Про мастерскую можно подробнее? Что-то поменялось/добавилось со времён тех самых фото с проксоновским оборудованием? Покажите-расскажите, а то на экскурсию в Питер не знаю когда соберусь, да и вход, наверное, не для всех. 8)

----------


## Nazar

> Пробирочные дети - это, конечно, современно...


В данном случае это делалось практически исключительно для продажи, правда по инициативе моего коллеги по работе, решившего сделать модель позднего пожарного Урала.




> Надписи попробую, что/как присоветуете?


Даже не знаю, первое что пришло в голову, это найти очень высокоточный полотер ( по идее в серьезных рекламных конторах и издательствах должен быть ), сделать эскиз в Corel ( или в какой-нибудь другой программе ), потом все это дело вырезать на оракле , долго и нудно наклеивать и сразу в силикон, в смоле прольется.




> Про мастерскую можно подробнее? Что-то поменялось/добавилось со времён тех самых фото с проксоновским оборудованием? Покажите-расскажите, а то на экскурсию в Питер не знаю когда соберусь, да и вход, наверное, не для всех. 8)


Да ни чего особенно не изменилось, купили еще пару станочков простеньких, отрезной станок, точильный, думаем освоить литье смоляное, ибо сложно без него, а заказывать "на стороне"  и дороже, да и со сроками траблы бывают.




> 3Д-колёсы от Миниарма - сколько стоят (отдельно: разработка 3Д-модели/ выращивание/ доводка/ продукт в магазине)?


Не дешево, не скажу сколько они будут стоить в магазинах, ибо не знаю, но стоимость полного изготавление одного колеса из четырех выращенных деталей, обошлось примерно в 15 тыров.

----------


## Carrey

Ага, ну, за исключением "тыров" (1000? тогда дороговато... впрочем, мне это колёсико тоже стоило, 2 недели по вечерам чистого времени), всё понятно. Надписи попробую всё-таки ручками/скальпелем, зрение для этого уже достаточное (-6) 8))) тем более что плоттер - это всё-таки машинное точное позиционирование, поэтому для меня "не прокатывает".

Литьё осваивайте, дело хорошее, полезное. С Камчадалом поговорите, он мне в личку очень хорошо посоветовал, что и как, с чего начать подешевле. Насчёт станочков, может, подумайте о струйнике (на листе загрунтованного травла цветом печатать, типа Эдуарда) и о гибочном станке (типа мега-гнулки для травла, можно быстро и аккуратно делать всякие интересные готовые фиговины из травленых развёрток, типа рамы грузовиков, лесенки-стремянки-тележки аэродромные и всё такое).

----------


## Carrey

Расписал тамиевским дизайнерским скальпелем. Высота шрифта около 1.1 мм. Отснял на память 8) , а потом загрунтовал из баллона - все надписи как языком слизало, что вполне закономерно. Полистирол - слишком мягкий, линии надписей слишком тонкие; словом, для наших целей так не годится (т.е. если расписывать вглубь - то или скрайбером, более толстыми линиями, либо по материалу покрепче, типа металла или смолы - и не красить 8) ). Посему вся грунтовка была смыта агрессивным растворителем для анилиновых красок, но надписи всё равно не проявились. Буду пробовать шпаклевать и вычленять из шпаклёвки объёмные надписи чуть пожирнее, тогда и после покраски будут видны.
Вырезать плоттером и наклеить, полагаю, не получится - всё-таки слишком мелко. Вот разве что протравить по фоторезисту, а потом протравленный сектор вклеить в нишу на колесе... Короче, надо думать.

----------


## Lelick009

Можно попробовать напылить в несколько слоев светочувствительную эмульсию на участок где будут надписи, например POSITIV 20/100 http://www.chipindustry.ru/product0/1406.aspx (там и негатив вроде должен быть)
потом засветить через маску и смыть ненужное.
Только с грунтом надо пробовать, чтоб он оставшуюся эмульсию не съел, у меня пока не получается.

----------


## Carrey

О как! Интересно! Сразу вопросы в студию:
1) Толщина светочувствительного лака?
2) Чем смывать незасвеченный?
3) Насколько по твёрдости/устойчивости различаются засвеченные и незасвеченные участки?
4) Чем засвечивать?
5) Покупать - у микроэлектронщиков?

Грунт, как показывает мой личный опыт, в такой ювелирке - штука не только бесполезная (сглаживает/замыливает грани), но и вредная (начисто заливает мелкий рельеф). Надо пробовать мелкодисперсную краску в качестве грунта, или мобыть сильноусыхающий лак какой-нибудь, типа Футуры.

----------


## Carrey

Переделал чуток колёсики, подшпаклевал где надо было, надписи выполнил покалыванием скальпелем и иглой, задул чёрным матовым акрилом, затонировал графитом и серебряным пигментом, рельеф вроде заметен. Отдал на клонирование. Если кого интересуют смоляные копии, пишите на info@hobbymodels.lv

PS: крайне приветствуется любая информация по колёсным шасси, грузовикам, тягачам БАЗ семейства "Вощина-1", в наличии имеется только некогда выкладывавшийся на ДИШе (а ныне удалённый) фотоотстрел тягача С-400.

----------


## Lelick009

1. 2 слоя эмульсии - около 0,1 мм.
2. Засвечивать лучшу спец. УФ лампой, можно и обычной, только время экспонирования ИксТри
3. Смывка тоже покупная, что-то на каустической соде, я не вымачивал целиком, а тампоном аккуратненько
4. Твердость? по Шору?, а кто её мерил :)
5. Покупал в чип-маркете, там мне дядька матерый попался: все объяснил и показал
6. Грун- это я образно, я заливал сверху акриловым тамиевским лаком, а Футура, даже лучше будет.

Еще, наносить эмульсию желательно в полумраке (или под "красной лампой"), так границы более четкие получаются

----------


## Carrey

Понял Вас, спасибо за разъяснения! В этот раз не получилось, на будущее буду иметь в виду. Слой 0.1 мм вполне достаточен. 

Под твёрдостью я имел в виду устойчивость слоя к истиранию, т.е. когда Вы тампоном каустиком смываете незасвеченные участки (в т.ч. внутри мелких букв) - насколько сопротивляются смыванию засвеченные участки, не замыливаются ли грани, не пропадают ли мелкие отдельные точки и т.д. Конечно, если есть такая возможность, хотелось бы посмотреть на макро-фотографии Ваших экспериментов.

Кстати, эмульсия - только в баллонах? Сливать и задувать из аэрографа (не для более тонкого слоя напыления, а для меньшей площади, надписи явно меньше пятна распыла баллона) - не пробовали?

----------

